
To type or not to type: quantifying detectable bugs in JavaScript [pdf] - freditup
http://ttendency.cs.ucl.ac.uk/projects/type_study/documents/type_study.pdf
======
freditup
Summary of the study available here: [https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/09/19/to-
type-or-not-to-type-q...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/09/19/to-type-or-not-
to-type-quantifying-detectable-bugs-in-javascript/)

